# Lab Pups



## Helldiver (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all, 

Well, I was looking for a new pup at about this time last year, but life got in the way. Anyways, I'm ready to pull the trigger on a new lab pup in the next couple of months. Does anyone have an "in" with some upcoming or current litters? Looking for a male black or red. As always, thanks for the help guys/gals.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are some good breeders out there and there are your typical backyard breeders. You may find it interesting that the backyard breeders are charging just as much as the professional breeders in a lot of cases. Do your homework so you get a good one. No offense, but Labradors are Black, Yellow or Chocolate not Red or Silver.....

Are you looking for a English Labrador or an American Field Bred Labrador? I picked up a field bred Labrador from Rosewood Retrievers last July. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/178458-new-retrieving-device.html


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Call Alan Dustin 801-636-5006 if he doesn't have a good litter, he can refer you to someone who does. Vic


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at litters in Idaho. I went through 4 pups in a five year span buying in Utah. I went out of state, and got a great dog! And, I don't know why??????? but pups in Utah are almost twice the price too. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Call Alan Dustin 801-636-5006 if he doesn't have a good litter, he can refer you to someone who does. Vic


he's mostly dealing in white labs now. from what i've seen his white dogs wouldn't make the best hunters. he does have one breeding pair of hunters (a yellow and black). he has had good dogs in the past but the white labs make more profit.


----------

